# Step carefully, the snakes are back (snake sentinel Ad)



## Fuscus (Nov 17, 2011)

Advert pretending to be a news story.As with most pseudo-scientific claims, it relies heavily on anecdotal evidence while providing no actual scientific trials.
Step carefully, the snakes are back - Local News - News - General - Western Advocate

Wonder how long before we get a newby commenting on how great they are?


----------



## Renenet (Nov 17, 2011)

"The annual snake invasion" - sounds bigger than Normandy.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 17, 2011)

Obviously they don't work, but I'd rather people have these around their yard rather than nylon netting or a shovel. Placebo is sometimes very important.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 17, 2011)

Exactly Jonno, I dont poo-hoo them like I used to for just that reason. 
Lots of people swear they work, 
I say, 
let them believe they do and give the impression that they might and it keeps them happy.
I spend more time reassuring the phobics than i do catching the snakes.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 17, 2011)

This video taken a few weeks ago where the tigersnake 
was living quite happily while six of these things were beeping around it.
[video=youtube;dFOgtVtWxwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFOgtVtWxwA[/video]


----------



## D3pro (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll stick to my proven method.... urinating on the outskirts of my yard


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 18, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I'll stick to my proven method.... urinating on the outskirts of my yard



NO,NO,NO - that's proven to just attract them to your yard. That's why I only urinate in my neighbours yards and never in my own.


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Hahaha,

Who actually knows if the devices were there cause I didn't see any in the video (mind you I was watching it on my phone). There was only one shown and you didn't see that until the end when it was sitting there. They couldn't just sell them and claim what they are suppose to do as there could be a few awesome law suites on the makers if that was the case.

Personally I don't care. Snakes are everywhere and if they do slightly work good on them. Its the same as the electronic leg rope on the surfboards which are meant to deter sharks. I've seen video's of smaller sharks that won't go near them though larger ones not giving a crap. They could possibly work on smaller snakes though the larger the snake gets the more ("electronic") pulse would be required to deter it???

Just a thought.

Though at over $100 a pop people are making a killing lol


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 18, 2011)

If anything those gadgets either help "cheese the snake off" or make it more "docile".....50/50? :lol:


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 18, 2011)

One thing I really dislike is when the sellers of these products sign up to forums pretending to be customers raving about how effective they are.

Speaking of people pretending to be someone else online, I just read the first comment lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Mister_Snakes said:


> One thing I really dislike is when the sellers of these products sign up to forums pretending to be customers raving about how effective they are.



Hahaha yeah I haven't been on long enough to experience the joys of that


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 18, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Obviously they don't work, but I'd rather people have these around their yard rather than nylon netting or a shovel. Placebo is sometimes very important.


Excellent point



ssssnakeman said:


> This video taken a few weeks ago where the tigersnake
> was living quite happily while six of these things were beeping around it.


First time I've seen the drawstring in action - very impressed



D3pro said:


> I'll stick to my proven method.... urinating on the outskirts of my yard


I find that only keeps away other men and large dogs


----------



## slim6y (Nov 18, 2011)

The real problem with urinating in your yard is you either a) have to drink large amounts when you live on a decent 1/4 acre, or b) add a little bit of your urine fence per day (or hour when having a few beves). 

The problem associated with b) is that you can actually start, leave a section open, a snake enters, you close that section with your next urination, and whammo... Snake is trapped on your property. 

I'm always amazed at how many people just don't think about that!


----------



## Poggle (Nov 18, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Obviously they don't work, but I'd rather people have these around their yard rather than nylon netting or a shovel. Placebo is sometimes very important.



Very good point, i would much rather simply remove a snake from someones front yard then pull one out of a nylon net.


----------



## littlemay (Nov 18, 2011)

'One lady who lives near the O’Connell pub swears by them'

Had to laugh, quality source of evidence right there.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 19, 2011)

littlemay said:


> 'One lady who lives near the O’Connell pub swears by them'
> 
> Had to laugh, quality source of evidence right there.



This always comes to mind:



> After a single bear wandering into town has drawn an over-reaction from the residents of Springfield, Homer stands outside his house and muses, “Not a bear in sight. The Bear Patrol is working like a charm!”
> 
> Lisa sees through his reasoning: “That’s specious reasoning, dad.” Homer, misunderstanding the word “specious”, thanks her for the compliment.
> 
> ...



Lol, whenever someone is telling me about the snake that attacked their mate, or how they got "chased by a King Brown" in Brisbane, this is what immediately comes to mind! You have to mentally substitute the bear for a keelback....

[video=youtube_share;f5jyTwziY7o]http://youtu.be/f5jyTwziY7o[/video]


----------



## xycom (Nov 19, 2011)

I got called out to a property to remove a snake. It was the first one she'd seen in seven years and she had a heap of these things around her property beeping away. during those 7 years the guy across the road had put a shovel to about 7 or 8 snakes. I'm not saying they work but it did make me wonder if there was something to them. There could could also be many other things that could have influenced the situation.


----------

